

Ask HN: what's the best way to find the right medical specialist in the US? - simonebrunozzi

I moved to the US 1.5 years ago, and I hate the complexity of the healthcare system. I have muscle pain on my right shoulder, and after hours of internet research, I still don&#x27;t know a good way to find a medical specialist that can take a look at my shoulder and fix it... Aaaaand it should also be &quot;in-network&quot;, since I don&#x27;t want to pay more than needed. Suggestions?
======
wikwocket
Referrals, especially from people you trust, and lots of legwork. The
healthcare system is indeed complex, and providers vary greatly, from
excellent to terrible to downright quacks.

Start with recommendations and referrals, and get further referrals from the
docs you end up liking. You may have to visit a number of specialists
(depending on your condition and situation), but it makes a world of
difference to have a good doc, who listens to you and you can trust.

You only have one you, and one family. Don't settle for inferior care.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Thanks. Good suggestions.

------
penguinlinux
Does your insurace allow you to see anyone in the country. You are looking for
a specialist but you don't say in which state?

~~~
simonebrunozzi
I live in California (SF). They allow me to see "in network" doctors (which,
in general, is quite silly).

